# Consommation électricité



## elmexicano (23 Mars 2006)

Salut,

Je me farcie actuellement des factures EDF anormalement élevées de 50 euros par mois sans en comprendre l'origine...surtout pour un petit appart de 27 m2 sans exces de consommation énergétique outre mesure. :/ (chauffage et chauffaux au strict minimum).

Mon Powerbook tourne entre 5 et 8H par jour, la nuit il est en veille (suspension d'activité), et j'ai aussi une borne Airport Express, branchée en continue sur le net via mon modem ethernet..

En serait ce la cause ??
Avez-vous constatez de telle consommation sur vos config ?

merci pour vos témoignages


----------



## Imaginus (23 Mars 2006)

Amis radins bonjour !


Non sans rire il peut y avoir cinquante raisons differentes d'augmentation de consommation. 
Comme par exemple l'hiver... On s'eclaire plus ne serait ce que pour voir... 
Un appareil electrique qui date un peu et qui surconsomme (four,machine a lavé,lave vaisselle).
Ou une accumulation de veilleuse... 

C'est pas un Mac qui consomme 40 watts tout mouillé qui va explosé ta facture... 


_Je devrais dire quoi moi avec mon PowerMac et son alim de 1kw... _


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2006)

Un dossier fort intéressant à parcourir.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2006)

il me semble que dans ta doc papier de tes élements  tu as des indications sur la consommation moyenne en Wh
( en géneral section caracteristique)


----------



## elmexicano (23 Mars 2006)

beh ué mais bon, mes factures ne dépassaient jamais 50% de celle ci avant... et j'ai eu beau parcourir tous les éléments de mes 3 pieces reliés au réseau électrique, rien d'important. Mes 2 radiateurs (sur4) sont en position éco d'énergie
Il y aurait une "fuite" qq part peut etre... 
Je me doutais bien que ce n'est pas mon Mac, quoique quand on fait une estimation de conso sur le site d'EDF, ca commence a grimper sérieux pour peu qu'on bosse sur son ordi une bonne partie de la journée..


----------



## elmexicano (23 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Amis radins bonjour ![/I]



Je veux oui !! 
Je suis un pauv' étudiant qui doit faire face a de plus en plus de frais génraux et autres charges fixes :/


----------



## wolverine (23 Mars 2006)

elmexicano a dit:
			
		

> beh ué mais bon, mes factures ne dépassaient jamais 50% de celle ci avant... et j'ai eu beau parcourir tous les éléments de mes 3 pieces reliés au réseau électrique, rien d'important. Mes 2 radiateurs (sur4) sont en position éco d'énergie
> Il y aurait une "fuite" qq part peut etre...
> Je me doutais bien que ce n'est pas mon Mac, quoique quand on fait une estimation de conso sur le site d'EDF, ca commence a grimper sérieux pour peu qu'on bosse sur son ordi une bonne partie de la journée..




mais avant tu utilisais les memes appareils avec la meme frequence d'utilisation ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Je rappelle qu'il a fait très froid cet hiver... Ca m'a piégé pour ma bouteille de gaz, j'ai utiliser mon four pour me faire des choses qui tenaient au ventre plus souvent, même en mode mini tes thermostats de chauffage ont du pousser les radiateurs plus fort.


----------



## elmexicano (23 Mars 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> mais avant tu utilisais les memes appareils avec la meme frequence d'utilisation ?



c'est surtout que j'habitais ailleurs.
La je suis dans une résidence récente, avec plutot une bonne isolation et mes radiateurs ne marchent quasiement po... Sapperlipopette !


----------



## cinto (23 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un dossier fort intéressant à parcourir.



effectivement! moi qui suis un adepte du "jamais éteint"... ça laisse songeur.
mais les machines supporteraient-elles d'être allumées plusieurs fois par jour?:mouais:


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2006)

elmexicano a dit:
			
		

> beh ué mais bon, mes factures ne dépassaient jamais 50% de celle ci avant... et j'ai eu beau parcourir tous les éléments de mes 3 pieces reliés au réseau électrique, rien d'important. Mes 2 radiateurs (sur4) sont en position éco d'énergie
> Il y aurait une "fuite" qq part peut etre...
> Je me doutais bien que ce n'est pas mon Mac, quoique quand on fait une estimation de conso sur le site d'EDF, ca commence a grimper sérieux pour peu qu'on bosse sur son ordi une bonne partie de la journée..




Pour commencer, l'hiver a été froid, bizarrement, ça a une influence 
Ensuite,j'espère que tu compare les kWh parce que les factures, il arrive qu'il y ait des augmentations de prix, ça peut aussi avoir une influence 
Ensuite, tu peux avoir des voisins ou pas : les voisins ça réchauffe 
Enfin, il faut être sûr pour comparer que dans tous les cas, c'est basé sur des consommations réelles pour la même période : avec les relevés estimés, tu peux avoir des décalages


Sinon logiquement, dans ton cas , les plus gros besoins devraient être en 1) le chauffage, en 2) le chauffage  en 3) l'eau chaude ; après, j'en sais rien 

Si ta consommation électrique (je le répètre, pas en euros) a monté réellement de façon importante, il est plus que probable que ce soit à cause du chauffage (et de l'hiver froid en premier), ensuite l'eau chaude, mais je suppose que tu verrais si tu avais une fuite d'eau chaude (encore que...). Après, tu peux réfléchir aux trucs puissants qui marchent longtemps : fours, lampes halogènes. Mais se prendre la tête sur l'ordinateur, ça me paraît illusoire : non que ça ne consomme pas mais c'est pas ça qui va augmenter ta conso de 50%


----------



## elmexicano (24 Mars 2006)

Ouep, merci pour tous ces renseignements
Mais il ya reéellement une anomalie, je penche pour une "fuite" ou tout du moins un disfonctionnement de mon chauffeau...
Ca fait deja plusieurs semaines que je relèves mes consommations régulièrement. Meme en comparant avec un ami ayant les memes habitudes de consommation, ses factures sont divisées par 3 par rapport à moi.

Mon installation multimedia n'y est donc pour rien dans l'histoire, ouf !


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2006)

Pour le chauffe-eau :
- il peut y avoir un problème de thermostat : réglé trop haut on consomme plus (à toi de voir si tu te brûles plus qu'avant)
- gestion des heures creuses : si tu as un abonnement "heures creuses", (mais j'en doute  en appartement), il faut vérifier que ton chauffe-eau ne fonctionne pas toute la journée, ça consomme un peu plus (mais pas trop non plus).

Pour le reste : t'as pas un fer à repasser qui est resté branché dans un placard 

Mais tout ça ne devrait pas conduire à des différences énormes (en termes de kWh, je le répète, pour les euros, c'est plus compliqué)


----------



## boodou (24 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un dossier fort intéressant à parcourir.



 Mince mon Powermac consomme autant que 11 ibooks !!! 

Et il fait même pas le café ou des crêpes


----------



## grig (25 Mars 2006)

avec un copain qui regarde tourner la roue du compteur électrique et un téléphone portable pour communiquer avec toi dans la maison, tu branches tour à tour chacun des appareils électriques, chauffe eau compris, et vous verrez bien s'il y en a un qui affole la roue du compteur, mais ça m'étonnerait que ce soit le PowerBook
(il y a aussi les halogènes qui sont très gourmand)


----------



## elmexicano (25 Mars 2006)

ouais ouais, je mène ma petite enquête
J'ai créé un feuille Excel bien léchée sur laquelle je reporte tous les jours à heure fixe mes consos HC et HP, avec une case d'estimation "facture mensuelle"
En désactivant tour à tour certains éléments du tableau électrique... verdict dans quelques jours 

Premier constat :
24H sans chauffeau, je bénficie curieusement toujours d'eau chaude ! provenant peut etre du fond de la cuve..
Ca représente 32% de ma consommation, c'est déjà un morceau, mais je rappelle que je recherche une fuite de 60% (par rapport a mon ancienne consommation, précédent appart) !

Prochaine, étape, je m'apprete a passer la nuit sans chauffage :/
keski faut pas faire pour savoir ou va notre argent et mleux maitriser son budget...

Tant qu'on y est je vous fais part du cliché très esthétique de ma configuration actuelle, hein! si quelquun peut bien me confirmer que le chauffeau est bien le poussoir à l'extrème droite, parceque passé 24H desactivé l'eau est toujours bien bouillante ! Comprends po trop la..


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Mars 2006)

Oui, c'est bien le poussoir à l'extrême droite. Sur la photo, il est en mode normal (il chauffe pendant les heures creuses). Tout en bas il serait éteint, et tout en haut, en "marche forcée", c'est-à-dire fonctionnant 24h/24, totalement mortel pour la facture EDF (une distraction que j'ai payée au prix fort il y a quelques années).
Maintenant, pour ta facture, il se peut que les précédente étaient basées juste sur une estimation, et que EDF, après avoir constaté tes orgies énergistiques se rattrape.
Ceci étant, tu dois quand même avoir un problème quelque part, parce que 50 euros par mois si tu habites seul dans 27 m3, a moins d'avoir un sauna ou un vivarium, je vois pas (pour info, à 5 dans 4 fois cette surface avec des machines à laver qui tournent en permanence et les chambres des enfants plutôt bien chauffées cet hiver, je paye mois de 150 euros par mois).


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2006)

elmexicano a dit:
			
		

> ouais ouais, je mène ma petite enquête
> J'ai créé un feuille Excel bien léchée sur laquelle je reporte tous les jours à heure fixe mes consos HC et HP, avec une case d'estimation "facture mensuelle"
> En désactivant tour à tour certains éléments du tableau électrique... verdict dans quelques jours
> 
> ...



Ton chauffe-eau a un stock, tant qu'il n'est pas vide, tu as de l'eau chaude. Donc tout dépend de ta consommation, en général ça couvre largement une journée de consommation si tu es seul sauf si tu prends 6 bains par jour


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

Bigdidou a dit:
			
		

> en "marche forcée", c'est-à-dire fonctionnant 24h/24, totalement mortel pour la facture EDF (une distraction que j'ai payée au prix fort il y a quelques années).



 

tiens, je vais peut etre jeter un coup d'oeil a mon compteur en rentrant mardi...


----------



## elmexicano (26 Mars 2006)

Bien, le dossier est clos...

Ni mon Mac, ni mon Airport Express n'étaient évidemment à l'origine de ces factures trop élevées.

Il s'est avéré qu'en coupant le chauffeau et les radiateurs (bien que sachant que ces 2 poles etaient les plus consommateurs..), ma consommation diminue de 70 % !!! Je passe donc d'une facture mensuelle de 56 à 16 (abonnement EDF de 7,5 compris)

Le pire dans l'histoire c'est que 48H après, j'ai toujours de l'eau bouillante (était ce en marche forcée?), et il ne fait pas plus froid qu'avant ! ca chauffe vraiment trop mal les radiateurs électriques, et en plus ce sont de véritables pompes à fric.

Je vous conseille tous de bien analyser vos consommations, ca vaut le cout !
En recevant ma facture des 3 derniers mois, j'ai bêtement perdu 120, de quoi s'offrir un iPod shuffle 1 Go...... :/ (moi qui n'ai pas d'iPod...)


----------



## Warflo (26 Mars 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> Mince mon Powermac consomme autant que 11 ibooks !!!
> 
> Et il fait même pas le café ou des crêpes


11 iBooks non plus ne font ni le café ni les crepes


----------



## JPTK (26 Mars 2006)

cinto a dit:
			
		

> effectivement! moi qui suis un adepte du "jamais éteint"... ça laisse songeur.
> mais les machines supporteraient-elles d'être allumées plusieurs fois par jour?:mouais:




Apparemment un retour de veille ne serait pas plus violent électriquement parlant qu'un démarrage donc c'est un peu de la connerie le vieux truc du choc électrique lors du démarrage


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2006)

elmexicano a dit:
			
		

> Bien, le dossier est clos...
> 
> Ni mon Mac, ni mon Airport Express n'étaient évidemment à l'origine de ces factures trop élevées.
> 
> Il s'est avéré qu'en coupant le chauffeau et les radiateurs (bien que sachant que ces 2 poles etaient les plus consommateurs..), ma consommation diminue de 70 % !!! Je passe donc d'une facture mensuelle de 56 à 16 (abonnement EDF de 7,5 compris)



ou qu'il est le forum chauffe eau ?


----------



## jphg (26 Mars 2006)

tiens, marrant, je sors tout juste du documentaire bien flippant sur le marché de l'électricité dérégulée, projeté ce soir sur la cinq.

ici
ça repasse jeudi après-midi.


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ou qu'il est le forum chauffe eau ?




En tous cas, on déjà un candidat modérateur, et le elmexicano, quand il modère, il modère !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

Purée...

Ils ont pas de forums EDF ? J'y crois pas...


----------

